# Tree ID



## Bigdog (Sep 20, 2003)

Does anyone know what kind of tree this is??


----------



## northeastcallin (Mar 11, 2013)

Eastern hophornbeam. Ostrya Virginiana


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks can't say i have ever heard of this one before Found some growing on my land and never seen them before

Bigdog


----------



## northeastcallin (Mar 11, 2013)

Seeing the hop-like fruits isn't very common, at least where I live up in CT. We do have a lot of them in the understory however. When they get large the wood is very dense and durable. Old timers used sections of the cut trunk for mallet heads. Other than that it's a fairly useless tree from a timber standpoint. I've never seen any larger than 35 feet tall and 10 inches in diameter in my 8 years of work as a Forester.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

This is commonly called "water Beach" around here. You should enjoy the waving, twisted bark in the trunk.People use the main trunk for decorative "Poster" beds.


----------

